# First ride with DIY phone holder.



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Searching for a phone holder that isn't for an iPhone can be a PITA. Especially if you need one for a Windows Phone, mine being an HTC Radar. So, I took the DIY route and assembled one using a couple of zip ties and a D3O case made for my phone. I wanted a way to track my rides to and from work as well as trail rides.

*These were my requirements:*

1. Low profile.
2. Easy to attach and remove phone
3. Easy access to all buttons and ports
4. Have a tight hold of and protect the phone

I was worried about the zip ties pulling through the bottom of a typical case, but these D3O cases use some sort of stiff, shock absorption material around the edges and along the back of the case (you can read about it HERE). Which led me to the idea of cutting a small slit on either side of the "spine", running a zip tie through and mounting it with that alone on the stem. You don't get much more low profile that that. 

I'm currently using Sports Tracker as my GPS app and it's exactly what I need right now. It keeps an online diary and maps out the route, tracks your average speed and time, etc. Good enough for me. Plus it's free!

Below are the results. Let me know what you think!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Looks good. How does it hold over rough stuff ?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

that doesn't look like it'll be good for the phone on the mtb at all. the face is open so the phone can be ejected, or in a crash even if the phone isn't ejected, the screen is in danger. and, importantly, there's no moisture protection whatsoever.

this is bad news.


----------



## Porterfordessert (Sep 20, 2010)

I for one love it. May not work well on rough terrain but worth a try since screens are cheap on eBay. I own a garmin but an Android based bike mount GPS would rock.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Hopefully I'm hitting some trails this week, weather permitting.

Not concerned about water as I don't ride in the rain nor are there any trails with water hazards near me. But if it were to rain, I would take it out and stick it in a ziplock bag and keep it in my pocket. The chance of it ejecting is next to nil. If you saw how tight the phone is in the case you would understand. I have to pry it out when removing it. But time will tell.

Now if I told you what type of bike I rode all of you would be against this idea 100%...A Kona Cowan DJ. 

I'll report back after some trail riding and dirt jumping.


----------



## steppnav (May 16, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> that doesn't look like it'll be good for the phone on the mtb at all. the face is open so the phone can be ejected, or in a crash even if the phone isn't ejected, the screen is in danger. and, importantly, there's no moisture protection whatsoever.
> 
> this is bad news.


Yeah, but it's a TMO phone, so it's a good thing if it breaks.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

steppnav said:


> Yeah, but it's a TMO phone, so it's a good thing if it breaks.


Great first post Mr. Stepp...


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Second ride tonight. This time jumping off curbs, papa-wheelies (yes I said papa), and general shenanigans with the kids around the neighborhood. One word...Solid. 

Trails next week!


----------



## belikewater (Feb 10, 2012)

Haha I like it, definately low profile! I'll be curious to hear your report back after some trail riding with it


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, no trail riding yet but it survived this months Critical Mass ride in downtown Tampa. More jumps on this ride than previous rides. I hope to get some trails in this weekend. I'll report back then.


----------



## Posterchild66 (May 24, 2012)

Looks good to me! Not much "moisture" around here at all to be concerned with.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, it has survived it's first trail riding.  Looks like there is no need to look further for me right now.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

is that long straight section really a long straight piece of trail? I don't see any obvious linear features on the ground there in the satellite map. in a couple of spots it looks like there might be a trail there but it's hard to tell. like an old road, or ROW or something?


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

I saw that too and questioned it but there is an extended straight section on the main trail heading back to the starting point.

EDIT: If you click "View full workout data" at the top of the window, it is actually a crooked line and not so straight.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

IamDefiler said:


> I saw that too and questioned it but there is an extended straight section on the main trail heading back to the starting point.
> 
> EDIT: If you click "View full workout data" at the top of the window, it is actually a crooked line and not so straight.


I see...that embed utility simplifies the GPS data. I zoomed on it because some other embeds only simplify the data at large scales, but add detail as you zoom.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Good ol' HITF. (Hole in the Fence)

Shoot me a PM if you ever want some company riding out there.


----------



## MustangDan74 (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks nice, I may steal this idea myself for my HTC Rezound, there are no decent mount choices for my phone either. Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmmm. My maps aren't showing...Odd.


----------

